# guida su come installare gentoo    vi prego!!!! aiutooooooo

## alessandro95

salvea tutti!! non so quante volte vi ho torturato ,ma non lo so , sono attratto da gentoo, la vorrei a tutti i costi , visto che adesso la scuola è finita ,sto facendo tutte le sere l'una di notte , ma non ci riesco , sbalgio qualcosa , sbaglio qualcosa ma non so cosa......non ce la faccio di + di provare provare e provare a vuoto.....qualcuno potrebbe scrivere una guida qui? lo ringrazierei a vita......per chi volesse farmi questa guida.........vi raccomando , vorrei installarlo in amd64.

GRAZIE A TUTTIIIIIIIIIII

----------

## ago

è possibile un versamento su C/C ?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alessandro95

non so cosa significa quello che hai scritto , ma mi pare di aver capito ,che dovrei pagarti, ma io ho 15 anni , non ho poste pay , o cose del genere , se t va di farmi la guida , deve essere un piacere ,un piacere per me...........TI RINGRAZIO lo stesso in caso contrario

----------

## ago

vabè era ironico per chi non l'avesse capito  :Smile: 

cmq per l'ennesima volta..installa tutto...quando arrivi al punto in cui non sai andare più avanti, fai un salto su irc ( c'è una comunicazione più diretta ) e risolviamo il problema -.-

----------

## Onip

guida migliore di seguire l'handbook con il cervello acceso non c'è. Pazienza e perseveranza. Ripeto, devi capire quello che stai facendo prima di farlo, non correre ai ripari dopo scrivendo post che trasudano confusione.

Anche perchè gentoo è fatta in modo da plasmarsi attorno al tuo sistema ed alle tue esigenze, non è che c'è un modo che va bene per tutti (per quello ci sono windows e ubuntu).

----------

## darkmanPPT

mah, la mia "prima volta" non fu così traumatica.

Ho semplicemente seguito passo passo l'handbook.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1

più facile di così....   :Rolling Eyes: 

normalmente se hai problemi:

1) scrivi esattamente l'errore che ti viene fuori

2) scrivi esattamente i passi (aka: cosa hai fatto) per far venire fuori l'errore.

boh

----------

## alessandro95

ok grazie , riprovo per l'ennesima volta areinstallarlo , mi potete dire solo una cosa , perchè le partizioni che creo , anche se il grub va a buon fine , nel senso , come mi è successo un altra volta , che il grub mi ha dato tutti ok , done ,secceded , neanche un errore , le altre cose , le ho fatte come dice il caro hand book , perchè riavvio il pc,  non parte , rimetto nuovamente il livecd di sabayon ,faccio un chroot , cat /etc/fstab , e non mi ritrovo nietne ?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> ok grazie , riprovo per l'ennesima volta areinstallarlo , mi potete dire solo una cosa , perchè le partizioni che creo , anche se il grub va a buon fine , nel senso , come mi è successo un altra volta , che il grub mi ha dato tutti ok , done ,secceded , neanche un errore , le altre cose , le ho fatte come dice il caro hand book , perchè riavvio il pc,  non parte , rimetto nuovamente il livecd di sabayon ,faccio un chroot , cat /etc/fstab , e non mi ritrovo nietne ?

 

non ho capito niente.

ti spiacerebbe scrivere usando la punteggiatura corretta?   :Rolling Eyes: 

rilassati e spiega bene

PASSO PASSO (stilalo a mo' di elenco puntato)

----------

## alessandro95

ogni volta che cerco di installare gentoo , arrivo sempre alla fine senza errori oramai (ho capito come sistemare il grub) , ma il punto è che quando riavvio il pc con questi comandi

exit

cd

umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/dev /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo

reboot

 il pc non si avvia , provo allora ad inserire il livecd di sabayon , che avevo usato per l'installazione , faccio chroot , in sequito cat /etc/fstab , eeeee......bella sorpresa!!!!!!!!!!! in fstab non c'è più niente, sdb1 = sparita , sdb2=sparita , sdb3=sparita ,cdrom=sparito ,sparito tutto .....tabella vuota

----------

## Zizo

Ma la fase di  "chroot" ti da errori? Lo sai che non puoi usare un dvd live a 32 bit per installare gentoo a 64bit? Tanto per stare tranquilli io lascerei stare sabayon e userei qualcosa che non sia basato su gentoo, così chiunque si accorgerebbe che non si è in una chroot perchè tutti i comandi di emerge non funzionerebbero  :Smile: 

----------

## alessandro95

nella fase di chroot non mi da nessun errore , cmq penso che sei stato molto utile , uso un livecd di una distribuzione che non usa emerge , così se il comando emerge me lo da giusto significa che sono dentro gentoo,  se no ,segnifica che sbaglio all'inizio

grazieeeeeeee

----------

## alessandro95

in questo momento sto usando il livecd di knoppix , sono arrivato al chroot e mi ha dato un errore , percui quello che avete detto prima era assolutamente vero ....mi dice

chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash: exec format error

ecco quello che ho fatto precedentemente

su -

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mke2fs /dev/sdb1

mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb3

mkswap /dev/sdb2

swapon /dev/sdb2

mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt/gentoo

cd /mnt/gentoo

scarica stage e portage e scompattati con

tar xvjpf stage*

tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage* -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

chroot............mi da errore

quale è il problema??

----------

## Zizo

Ripeto, non è che stai installando gentoo amd64 (ox86_64 che dir si voglia) e knoppix invece è un 32 bit?

Per saperlo esegui

```
uname -m
```

dalla live cd. Se ti viene fuori scritto "i*86", con * variabile (solitamente 4, 5 o 6) e stai installando uno stage3-amd64 l'errore sta nel fatto che per installare questo stage ci vuole uno knoppix a 64 bit, o un'altra distro a 64 bit.

Per quel che ricordo knoppix è solo a 32 bit.

----------

## alessandro95

mi è venuto fuori i686 , perciò devo scaricare stage e portage i686?

----------

## Zizo

Che processore hai? Supporta l'architettura x86_64? E sopratutto, hai 4gb di ram o più? Se si procedi con lo stage3-amd64, avendo la premura di installare da una live a 64bit anch'essa.

----------

## alessandro95

ho un quod core a 64bit sto installando adesso gentoo da ubuntu livecd a 64bit

ho fatto come ahi detto tu uname -m

e mi è comparso x86_64

quindi prosequo

----------

